# Hells Bay Vs. Maverick!!!



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok I'm sure this will be a hot topic.
I'm looking to buy a new skiff and have narrowed it down to...
Hells Bay Marquesa or Maverick 18 HPX V
These boats both fit my needs more so than any other skiff I have looked at.
I fish the Indian river lagoon system mostly with a handful of traveling trips per year. Mostly Fl. Keys, Everglades, Biscayne Bay.
I also like to run the beach for tarpon and snook during mullet run.
I have 2 kids and a wife that like to go to the sandbar as well.

Last weekend I was able to put hands on both of these boats.
I did not run either but thoroughly went through them both.
Now I want your opinion.
Please!
I want to hear from everyone!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Floridian FLY said:


> Ok I'm sure this will be a hot topic.
> I'm looking to buy a new skiff and have narrowed it down to...
> Hells Bay Marquesa or Maverick 18 HPX T
> These boats both fit my needs more so than any other skiff I have looked at.
> ...


One is a tunnel hull and one isn't. Big difference.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Floridian FLY said:


> Ok I'm sure this will be a hot topic.
> I'm looking to buy a new skiff and have narrowed it down to...
> Hells Bay Marquesa or Maverick 18 HPX T
> These boats both fit my needs more so than any other skiff I have looked at.
> ...


I think you meant 18 HPX V, and sorry that comparison is a dead horse.

Here's a link to the thread.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/hb-marquesa-mbc-18hpx-ecc-vantage-evo.34807/

PM Creek Runner for specifics.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Two completely different boats. You're better off comparing maybe the 18' professional/waterman to the 18 hpx t.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You either have a typo or really bad research.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Floridian FLY said:


> Ok I'm sure this will be a hot topic.
> I'm looking to buy a new skiff and have narrowed it down to...
> Hells Bay Marquesa or Maverick 18 HPX T
> These boats both fit my needs more so than any other skiff I have looked at.
> ...


There is no "18 Maverick HPX T".


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I went with the Marquesa- the thread linked above was mine.... Looks like I'm in your area too


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry guys. 
Major Typo!
I'm looking at the HPX-V
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish_specialist said:


> I went with the Marquesa- the thread linked above was mine.... Looks like I'm in your area too


So what was your deciding factors that made you choose HB


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone tell me what the advantages of recessed verse non-recess trim tabs?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Floridian FLY said:


> So what was your deciding factors that made you choose HB


Keep in mind, this is what tipped the scales for me. Your needs may differ slightly.
-I wanted a tad more freeboard for "offshore days" 
-HB gets the nod for rigging. 
-the Marquesa poles better
-draws slightly less water

The HPX18 is less money, and will run faster with the same power-

You need to wet test them both-


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Floridian FLY said:


> Anyone tell me what the advantages of recessed verse non-recess trim tabs?


From what I've seen it lets you trim the bow up higher on the Maverick and outrun a Marquesa to the spot.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Floridian FLY said:


> Anyone tell me what the advantages of recessed verse non-recess trim tabs?


It's a decrative thing, you probably get more leverage off the back of the hull but I don't think it makes much difference. .. your decision is going to be made mostly on apperance, they both do basically the same thing... I personally like brunettes, but I couldn't make a good argument as why they are better...


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Does one skiff ride dryer than the other?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Are you looking at the new non-sponson Marquesa or the previous version?


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Are you looking at the new non-sponson Marquesa or the previous version?


New Build


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have heard of some of the newer mavericks having issues with bow platforms causing indentations in the deck due to a light lam schedule. That's a rumor though. I do notice a lot of mavericks that have flanged feet on their bow platforms and have even seen metal pucks where the platform feet contact the deck, which supports the rumor.

I do like the maverick hull design a lot but I think hb gets the nod in build quality, rigging and overall attention to detail. 
Having been a customer of both builders I can say that HB customer service wins hands down by a mile. Mavericks dealers do a good job, but if you have any issues that require interaction with Maverick directly good luck. You will need it.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in the same spot you're in. I think the marquesas is the over all winner but it comes with a price. I think the HB Fraternity, customer service and the skiff itself justify the additional cost. It love the HPX-18 but I think it is too bow high to be a great poler. Fit and finish go to HB also but not by a mile. Resale also goes to HB. To be clear, it's very close and if money is an issue, I don't think you can go wrong with the HPX but if you can afford the difference, you can justify it Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You can't go wrong with either. Go test both of them and then make your decision based on how you plan to use the boat, personal preferences, what you like/dislike about each, pricing, etc.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

I was just at HB and the Marquesa with 115SHO is one awesome setup. I previously owned a HPX 17V and now I am in a Whipray. They are both great boats but nothing except a canoe will go where the Whipray does. What a great problem to have deciding whether to get a new Marquesa or 18HPX! Congrats man!


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks you all for your input.
I appreciate and respect all of your opinions.
In the end, the cost of the maverick won the battle
I found a lightly used (35 hr.) 18 HPX-V
Killer deal

I can't figure out how to add photos
I'd love to show you all

iPad user


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Floridian FLY said:


> Thanks you all for your input.
> I appreciate and respect all of your opinions.
> In the end, the cost of the maverick won the battle
> I found a lightly used (35 hr.) 18 HPX-V
> ...



Congrats!!

You have to use Photobucket to add pics-


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

It's hard to beat a Maverick, they are beautiful boats...


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

you guys trip me out with resale value. I've bought and sold them all. Both great choices I just love a maverick for the poon so no comparison to me And yes nothing beats the rigging and attention to detail of a hells bay


----------

